# Sources: Mavs trade for Shawne Williams



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

GrangeRusHibberTJFord said:


> The Indiana Pacers have traded swingman Shawne Williams to Dallas, two people with knowledge of the situation said today.
> 
> The Pacers will receive two second-round picks and cash.
> 
> ...


So now we give up cash *and* two 2nd rounders, but we could not at draft night ? :thinking2:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Well, he's 22. :lol:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

According to Hoopshype, Eddie Jones is part of the trade. Awesome trade!


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

It's official:

http://www.nba.com/mavericks/news/ShawneWilliams.html
http://my.nba.com/thread.jspa?threadID=5800011696


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I don't get it....


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Dre™ said:


> I don't get it....


What don't you get?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

It works out well for both teams. I'm assuming Eddie Jones pretty much sucks now, so he doesn't matter. Late 2nd rounders don't help much, but Shawne wasn't going to play ahead of Rush this year, so he was useless. What you're getting is a complete *******, though. Shawne has no basketball IQ, can't pass, struggles with dribbling, and any part of team defense. Now, he can occasionally drive to the basket and dunk, but he likes shooting 3's. He's a pretty good shooter, but his form has changed about 4 times now. It was distinctly different as a rookie than in his second year, where it changed twice. I watched him in practice and our first pre-season game, and I saw a shot that was a little different than last year's, and then one with absolutely no lift. He needs to pick a form and stick to it. Off the court, he's more of a *******. He hangs out with convicted felons, allows murderers into his home, and has twice been caught "around" people smoking pot. One of my friends said he heard someone see him in a Circuit City bending over to pick up something and a few joints fell out of his pocket. With that said, moving to Dallas should be a good change of scenery for him. His old friends in Memphis won't have such close access to him. He still has a lot of potential on the court, especially defensively due to his length and athleticism, but he's just so dumb and should've stayed in college.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> He hangs out with convicted felons, allows murderers into his home, and has twice been caught "around" people smoking pot. One of my friends said he heard someone see him in a Circuit City bending over to pick up something and a few joints fell out of his pocket.


Dallas would be perfect for him then.

Now he can just say, "It's JHo's. I am just holding them for him!"


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Dallas would be perfect for him then.
> 
> Now he can just say, "It's JHo's. I am just holding them for him!"


Sounds like a dynamic duo... eace:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Our veterans are back! :yes:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I'm sure the Cowboys will let Pacman come play for the Mavs too.....


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> I'm sure the Cowboys will let Pacman come play for the Mavs too.....


Pacman, Williams, and JHo?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Watch for Felix Jones to wind up on Avery's next team in the NBA until he finds out that the guy is a rookie...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> I'm sure the Cowboys will let Pacman come play for the Mavs too.....


If Tank Johnson doesn't shoot them all....


----------

